

Sky Drone FPV + Oculus VR demoed by Sky Drone Team - SkyDrone

I just wanted to share the news that the Sky Drone team has demoed their Sky Drone FPV system with the Oculus VR set. Therefore, the FPV video of a drone&#x2F;UAV flying in mid air can be distorted in real-time and shown inside an Oculus VR headset. Keep in mind that this is only the beginning of our development process for the Oculus VR - many more features to come (e.g. 3D, Headtracking).<p>Watch the Sky Drone FPV + Oculus VR video here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiegogo.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;sky-drone-fpv&#x2F;x&#x2F;3767302?c=activity<p>P.S.: If we don&#x27;t reach our funding goal we will still go ahead with Sky Drone FPV. While sticking to our timeline of shipping the Sky Drone FPV sets in December 2013, we will only have a groundstation app for Android at start. Other platforms will be supported later (free of charge). The only way to secure the Early Bird price ($349) of a Sky Drone FPV set, is to purchase the Early Bird perk before this Indiegogo campaign expires. If the funding goal is not reached, Early Bird funders will get discount information to order from our website later. We are 100% committed to our technology and we will prevail. 
======
SkyDrone
There is a little more than 1 day left in our campaign and we would like point
out again that we are 100% committed to our technology.

With only 1 day left in our campaign, there is also only 1 day left to secure
the Early Bird price for a Sky Drone FPV set.

Sky Drone FPV campaign: [http://www.skydrone.aero/fpv-
indiegogo](http://www.skydrone.aero/fpv-indiegogo)

------
SkyDrone
Hey all, we want to let you know that our Pre-Order page is now online! Go to
[http://www.skydrone.aero/](http://www.skydrone.aero/) to pre-order the Sky
Drone FPV today!

